
x86 Instruction Listings - peter_d_sherman
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86_instruction_listings
======
peter_d_sherman
I like this Wikipedia page for x86 instructions, because it doesn't just list
the instructions -- it also shows the _x86 processor in which the instruction
first appeared_.

If the listed processor models were released in different past years, some
earlier than others, then think of this list as a tool for virtual "time
travel" (well, x86 instruction set-wise!)

------
rolph
the opcodes are listed as well so you can look for voids in the set of opcodes
and find opcodes that give something other than a crash or exception error,
this allows one to sleuth out hidden or redundant operations

